# Inside Axman Surplus - from speakers to tank rangefinders - pic heavy!



## JDP (Aug 24, 2006)

Ever been to Axman Surplus? It's a a small chain of stores in the Twin Cities area - they carry all sorts of bizarre things. A lot of it is aimed at the art community, and so you can even see some of the art inside the store. It was a really rainy day today and I had an hour to kill so I asked if I could take some shots and, well, here they are hehe.

1. One of the greatest things about Axman is the signs they use to sell things. This one reads _"On the outside it seemed like little Joey had it all, but he just couldn't stop thinking about the wooden handles that his mom never gave him. This all consuming obsession has made Joey one of the main causes for the depletion of the rain forests. You see, he now makes wooden handles."_







2. This is a rangefinder for a World War 2 tank. I believe the asking price was something like $7000





3. Spooky Glass Negatives. I think these are neat - I keep wanting to buy some but I don't know what I'd do with them hehe.





4. Dozens of motors for sale!





5. What you see standing from floor to ceiling is a decommisioned US Air Force missile. Right behind it is an Iron Lung.






6. Dozens of tiny oval speakers, 15 cents each







7. "Fight the Patriarchy" pencil cases. In case you can't read all of the writing on the case it says "_Smart women elect to make the difference"_





8. There was a large cardboard box, something like 4 feet high, 5 feet wide and 5 feet long, filled with nothing but rubber baby arms and legs





9. Some of the many 'art pieces' hanging throughout the store - most built by employees.






10. Looking for a movie camera? Here's one, slightly used, great condition






11. Another sign, this one advertising 4 foot safety cords.


----------



## Knopka (Aug 24, 2006)

Very interesting . I really like the tiny speaker shot & the rubber arms and legs :thumbup:.


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 25, 2006)

Yikes!  I would have never in a million years thought Id see photos from inside the Ax-Man here on TPF!!  Were these taken at the University Ave location?

Definitely a strange shopping experience


----------



## JDP (Aug 25, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Yikes!  I would have never in a million years thought Id see photos from inside the Ax-Man here on TPF!!  Were these taken at the University Ave location?
> 
> Definitely a strange shopping experience


But of course! All the other locations lack the.... character... that the University location has


----------



## morydd (Aug 26, 2006)

This place looks very similar to American Science and Surplus in Chicago. It's an awsome place.


----------



## jwkwd (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, it's kind of wierd that there are so many dolls missing arms and legs somewhere out there.


----------



## Alison (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't believe in lived in MN for 14 years and never saw this store!


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 31, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I can't believe in lived in MN for 14 years and never saw this store!



Alison!!  You can't be serious!  The Ax-Man is a local landmark!:mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome shots. I think it's great they let you shoot, a lot of places are just really lame about it. Thank them, maybe give them a fun print!


----------

